# Finishing oak baseboard and trim



## dwbrooks (Oct 2, 2005)

Hi guys,

I'm bidding a condo project and have some questions regarding finishing oak. I'm not going to ask you what I can do it for, I know I need to look at my costs to figure that, what I'm asking is what you would charge per linear foot to finish oak.

I'm going to be doing all the wood before it is hung in a friends shop. I'll be staining then following with 3 coats of laquer. I'll be spraying the laquer. I know there are still some variables but since its all going to be done offsite in a shop I think you can get a better idea. 

Once again I know theres no going rate that works for everyone. I'm simply asking what you would charge approx. 


Thanks much for any help


----------



## Traditions (Aug 22, 2006)

1.00+ linear foot. I don't personally charge per linear foot. I don't do alot of staining either. Most contractors around here go with prefinished trim at a paint or stain shop. I think i have read on here that anywhere from a buck to 2 bucks is normal. My uncertainty probably didn't help much huh?


----------



## Joewho (Sep 20, 2006)

One single condo, up to 100/ft. Many condo's worth of oak at the same time, as low as .50/ft.

Spray work only, no touch up, hole filling etc. etc. The only real variable to think about is competition.


----------



## Danahy (Oct 17, 2006)

1.00 for 2 coats is ok, since your in for 4 coats, $2 seems good too.


----------



## 4thGeneration (Nov 23, 2006)

dwbrooks said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm bidding a condo project and have some questions regarding finishing oak. I'm not going to ask you what I can do it for, I know I need to look at my costs to figure that, what I'm asking is what you would charge per linear foot to finish oak.
> 
> ...


When I do stain packages I stain with minwax or old masters using a terry cloth. I then seal it with a high quality sealer, sand it, wipe it, seal it, sand it, varnish it with man of war spar varnish one coat. It is so slick if you leaned against it you would slide onto the floor. There is no way I would do it for under$3 lf. I also would get alot of saw horses in the garages, but make sure the floors are covered and get an assembly line set up on it. With a good game plan you can knock out alot of wood work. You should have one good helper with you to keep it going. One thing is that it depends on the condo type. Alot of those cheap people want you to charge too cheap, but scream for quality. I did some slack work for a condo builder where I live and he wanted me to do them for $1 sf for a 1500 sf condo and if the condo size went up to 2200 I got a whole .07 cents more a square foot. He said it was a good deal because they were buying the paint. Well I sent him a bill of $1,900 for doing 24 garage foundations, touching up four units and cleaning all the overspray off the hinges left by the south of the border quality guru's. When I gave him the bill sponge bob came unglued. He figured out some hourly rate of like $67 per hour and asked if I was worth it. I said take a look at those jack legs you got. I am well above what you pay those guys. I also pointed out the cheap work he saved on cost him in the end and he saved NADA. So, in closing I do not do any new work anymore. When I did it was by the hour for my Grandparents company. It was 10,000 sf custom homes and I got paid $9 hour to run the whole show so I was still duped. My Uncle was getting $5.50 sf. Am I still bitter... not them but when I found out what helpers were getting around town I probally looked like this  you know...the guy from deliverance. Too much said now I guess.


----------

